# Make a New Sentence



## dotty999

Make a sentence by starting with the last word of previous sentence for example

I like red *shoes*.

*Shoes* hide under the bed

continue from* bed*


----------



## Gr3iz

*Bed *is where the snores start.


----------



## dotty999

start the day with *breakfast*


----------



## Gr3iz

Breakfast is the most important meal of the *day*!


----------



## dotty999

day after day can become a humdrum *existence*


----------



## Gr3iz

Existence on this planet depends on clean air and *water*.


----------



## dotty999

water is necessary to help stay *hydrated*


----------



## Gr3iz

Hydrated plants grow *healthy*.


----------



## dotty999

healthy attitudes keep you of sound *mind*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mind your manners in *public*.


----------



## dotty999

public viewing was *allowed*


----------



## Gr3iz

Allowed behavior includes driving on the *beach*.


----------



## dotty999

beach balls were *available*


----------



## Gr3iz

Available bachelorettes *inside*.


----------



## dotty999

inside information was *withheld*


----------



## Gr3iz

Withheld information is available to government *officials*.


----------



## dotty999

officials entered the *building*


----------



## Gr3iz

Building permits issued in the *rear*.


----------



## dotty999

rear exit sign was *missing*


----------



## Gr3iz

Missing children end up with their pictures on milk *cartons*.


----------



## dotty999

cartons had leaked on the *shelf*


----------



## Gr3iz

Shelf life of batteries has improved *dramatically*.


----------



## dotty999

dramatically it reached an unsavoury *end*


----------



## Gr3iz

End the *madness*!


----------



## dotty999

madness is considered normal in some *circles*


----------



## Gr3iz

Circles of friends are like life support, *sometimes *...


----------



## Crazy10

Sometimes I eat pizza and it's *delicious*.


----------



## dotty999

delicious thoughts make me *happy*


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy people are more fun to be *around*!


----------



## dotty999

around here we do have *some*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Some of the people do all of the *work*!


----------



## dotty999

work is a bad four letter* word*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Word on the street is that there's a new kitty in *town *...


----------



## dotty999

town crier was* announcing*


----------



## Gr3iz

Announcing new products was my last *job*!


----------



## dotty999

job satisfaction is a *bonus*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Bonus payable upon *demand*!


----------



## dotty999

demand it be paid *immediately*


----------



## Gr3iz

Immediately available! 4 bedroom *home*.


----------



## dotty999

home alone can have *benefits*


----------



## Gr3iz

Benefits are one of the perks of having a good *job*.


----------



## dotty999

job satisfaction would be a *bonus*


----------



## Gr3iz

Bonus software *included*!


----------



## dotty999

included a free *gift*


----------



## Gr3iz

Gift baskets are available in the *lobby*.


----------



## dotty999

Lobby is a dish I often make for *dinner*


----------



## Gr3iz

Dinner plans are set, but breakfast remains up in the *air*.


----------



## dotty999

air is necessary to *breathe*


----------



## Gr3iz

Breathe deep and then exhale *slowly*.


----------



## dotty999

slowly is always the best *way*..


----------



## Gr3iz

Way down south the temperatures climb higher earlier in the *year*.


----------



## dotty999

year by year we all get *older*


----------



## Gr3iz

Older children often end up babysitting their younger *siblings*.


----------



## dotty999

siblings don't always get along with one *another*


----------



## Gr3iz

Another day, another dime. Nickel after *taxes *...


----------



## dotty999

taxes are the bane of our *lives*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lives can be saved or lost in the *hospital*.


----------



## dotty999

hospital treatment can prove *expensive*


----------



## Gr3iz

Expensive shoes are not necessarily more comfortable than cheaper *shoes*!


----------



## dotty999

shoes are more comfortable than *boots*


----------



## Gr3iz

Boots should be worn on construction *sites*.


----------



## dotty999

sites like this are very *informative*


----------



## Gr3iz

Informative people are handy to *know*!


----------



## dotty999

know how is *invaluable*


----------



## Gr3iz

Invaluable experience can be had by staying in *school*!


----------



## dotty999

school days are in the *past*


----------



## Gr3iz

Past offenses are often *overlooked*.


----------



## dotty999

overlooked gardens would cause lack of *privacy*


----------



## Gr3iz

Privacy fences make for better *neighbors*.


----------



## dotty999

neighbors proved to be a *nuisance*


----------



## Gr3iz

Nuisance fees at banks ought to be against the *law*!


----------



## dotty999

law books can be quite *stuffy*


----------



## Gr3iz

Stuffy noses make for difficulties *sleeping*.


----------



## dotty999

sleeping is a habit of *mine*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mine is a lonely *existence*.


----------



## dotty999

existence is what keeps you *going*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Going on vacation can be a trying *experience*!


----------



## dotty999

experience is *knowledge*


----------



## Gr3iz

Knowledge is the currency of the *intelligent*.


----------



## dotty999

intelligent conversation is always *welcomed*


----------



## Gr3iz

Welcomed guests are *preferable*.


----------



## dotty999

preferable to none at *all*


----------



## Gr3iz

All who enter these doors are *friends*.


----------



## dotty999

friends are always *welcome*


----------



## Gr3iz

Welcome mats are popular on *doorsteps*.


----------



## dotty999

doorsteps can be quite *steep*


----------



## Gr3iz

Steep hills make for fast *skiing*!


----------



## dotty999

skiing can be quite *hazardous*


----------



## Gr3iz

Hazardous cargo signs adorn large *trucks*.


----------



## dotty999

trucks carry heavy *loads*


----------



## Gr3iz

Loads over 3 tons must have proper *paperwork*.


----------



## dotty999

paperwork is the bane of our *lives*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lives lived in haste are lives that are *wasted*.


----------



## dotty999

wasted time doing *nothing*


----------



## Gr3iz

Nothing helps like comfort from a *friend*!


----------



## dotty999

friend or foe, which one are *you*?


----------



## Gr3iz

You even have to *ask*?


----------



## dotty999

ask and you shall receive so the story *goes*


----------



## Gr3iz

Goes to show you what I *know*.


----------



## dotty999

know what you *mean*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mean temperatures in this part of the country are fairly *high*.


----------



## dotty999

high expectations are shared for more *sunshine*


----------



## Gr3iz

Sunshine is an essential ingredient in life on *Earth*.


----------



## dotty999

Earth calling *Mark*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mark my words, that's not *funny*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

funny is my middle *name 
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Name your *poison*!


----------



## dotty999

poison could be* deadly*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Deadly force is the last *resort*.


----------



## dotty999

resort to finding *some*


----------



## Gr3iz

Some people just don't get *it *...


----------



## dotty999

it is understandable *though*


----------



## Gr3iz

Though some get rich, others head *downhill *...


----------



## dotty999

downhill is where we sometimes end *up*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Up in the air defines my *life*!


----------



## dotty999

life is what we make of it be it good or *bad*


----------



## Gr3iz

Bad news is not *welcome*!


----------



## dotty999

welcome to the real *world*!


----------



## Gr3iz

World records are broken almost *daily*.


----------



## dotty999

Daily news is often *dreary*


----------



## Gr3iz

Dreary weather keeps us indoors *often*.


----------



## dotty999

I'm making *notes* on your powers of observation


----------



## Gr3iz

Excuse me, dear, but are we playing the same game here? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

often I get it wrong, have you *noticed*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Noticed by meany, caught by *few*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

few could range from small to large depending on your *view*


----------



## Gr3iz

View your documents right on your screen.


----------



## dotty999

screen freeze can occur *intermittently*


----------



## Gr3iz

Intermittently, the sun flares out in what are called sun *spots*.


----------



## dotty999

spots can appear in front of your *eyes*


----------



## Gr3iz

Eyes are the windows to one's *soul*.


----------



## dotty999

soul music is real *cool*


----------



## Gr3iz

Cool people are right *here*!


----------



## dotty999

here is a good place to be *sometimes*


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes it gets a bit *hectic*.


----------



## dotty999

hectic lives prevent some from *socialising*


----------



## Gr3iz

Socializing is going to be the ruin of *society*. ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Society news is sometimes *enthralling*


----------



## Gr3iz

Enthralling hapless saps is the business of the evening *news *...


----------



## dotty999

news travels *fast*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Fast cars have always been my *passion*.


----------



## dotty999

Passion is my *forté*


----------



## Gr3iz

Forté or not, it's time to expand your *horizons *...


----------



## dotty999

Horizons can often be *picturesque*


----------



## Gr3iz

Picturesque scenes make the best *photographs*.


----------



## dotty999

photographs are not always *flattering*


----------



## Gr3iz

Flattering others is the province of politicians *everywhere*!


----------



## dotty999

everywhere I see walls full of *graffiti*


----------



## humzayunas

graffiti is the best *art*


----------



## dotty999

art is appreciated by* many*


----------



## humzayunas

Many of us are* mad*


----------



## dotty999

mad or bad, take your *pick*


----------



## KomputerKid

Pick what you want for dinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Dinner is served at *six*


----------



## KomputerKid

Six minuteslate and you win't get to *eat*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Eat here and sleep *cheap*!


----------



## KomputerKid

Cheap motels are usually *Dirty.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Dirty Old Men have more *fun*!


----------



## KomputerKid

Fun days are ahead.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahead lies *adventure*!


----------



## KomputerKid

Adventure is what my life is all about..


----------



## Gr3iz

About the time we sit down for dinner, the phone will *ring*!


----------



## KomputerKid

Ring bologna should be on the menu.


----------



## Gr3iz

Menu items are only available after *Noon*.


----------



## KomputerKid

Noon specials should be available *Anytime.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Anytime you see the word "free" you ought to look *twice *...


----------



## KomputerKid

Twicebefore I ordered ring bologna off the menu in the *Evening.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Evening meals tend to be the most *filling*.


----------



## KomputerKid

Filling my stomach cost me a *fortune.*


----------



## gncteklif

Fortune cookies Horoscope: Are you a rat, a snake or a *rabbit*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Rabbit chasing down holes is what got Alice in *trouble *...


----------



## KomputerKid

Trouble usually finds me without having to look.


----------



## Gr3iz

Look before you cross the *street*.


----------



## KomputerKid

Street maps keep you from getting *lost.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lost people often end up finding their way, one way or *another *...


----------



## KomputerKid

Another day is done at *Midnight.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Midnight promises are often abandoned in the *morning *...


----------



## KomputerKid

Morning comes way too early, or do I stay up too *late.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Late nights are a thing of the *past *...


----------



## TulsaRose

Past experience has taught me that late nights affect my *productivity* ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Productivity aids are often beyond my *needs *...

Another one revived from the dust! Love it! ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

Needs being met are top *priority* ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Priority mail often gets delivered *first*.


----------



## 2twenty2

First come, first *served*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Served time reduces *sentence*.


----------



## TulsaRose

The sentence was administered by the *judge.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Judge rules for the *defense*.


----------



## TulsaRose

*Defense* rested after a grueling week of testimony.


----------



## Gr3iz

Testimony was limited to the actual vents of the *day*.


----------



## TulsaRose

Day by day, his behavior became more *unstable*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unstable isotopes are a chemistry *problem*.


----------



## TulsaRose

Problem is, an unstable isotope undergoes radioactive decay meaning it looses energy over time while emitting *radiation*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Radiation therapy can leave one feeling worse for the *wear*.


----------



## TulsaRose

Wear protective clothing in the radiation *lab.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lab results will reveal *all*.


----------



## TulsaRose

All the initial tests were *negative*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Negative attention is still *attention*.


----------



## TulsaRose

Attention all personnel for the following *announcement*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Announcement of the new plan caused quite a *stir*!


----------



## TulsaRose

Stir the ingredients thoroughly before analyzing the *material!*


----------



## Gr3iz

Material witness turned state's *evidence*.


----------



## TulsaRose

Evidence presented by the prosecution was devastating to the *defendant.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Defendant waives right to jury *trial*.


----------



## TulsaRose

The judge advised the shaken defendant to hold onto the* rails.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Rosie, your sentence should have started with the word "trial" ... ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

Dang, I should never attempt these games before I've had that second cup of coffee. ☺

Trial judge advised the shaken defendant to hold onto the *rails.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Rails should be used when exiting the *ship*.


----------



## dotty999

Ship ahoy was heard by the *passengers*


----------



## TulsaRose

Passengers watched the approaching ship in* fear*


----------



## Gr3iz

Fear of the unknown is very *common*.


----------



## TulsaRose

Common sense doesn't always *prevail.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Prevail upon me to assist you in your time of *need*.


----------



## TulsaRose

Need I ask just how you plan to accomplish any *assistance*?


----------



## dotty999

Assistance is not always *required*


----------



## Gr3iz

Required reading list will be posted *tomorrow*.


----------



## dotty999

Tomorrow never comes so they *say*


----------



## Gr3iz

Say what you will, I'll still sleep *well*!


----------



## dotty999

Well, what more can I *say*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Say what's on your mind and in your *heart*!


----------



## dotty999

Heart rules the head in my *case*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Case law was never my strong *point*.


----------



## dotty999

Point taken in this *instance*


----------



## Gr3iz

Instance, in this case, referring to the current *opportunity *...


----------



## dotty999

Opportunity knocks but *once*


----------



## Gr3iz

Once in a great while, I'm *right*!


----------



## dotty999

Right now I'm *tired*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Tired people make poor *decisions*. ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Decisions are sometimes hard to *make*


----------



## Gr3iz

Make the right choice and you could be set for *life*!


----------



## 2twenty2

Life is what you make *it.*


----------



## Gr3iz

It all comes down to *this*.


----------



## GaucheXI

This isn't the type of sauce I asked for.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

For dinner, I'll have BBQ *ribs*.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ribs are my favorite bbq *meat.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Meat is a requisite for a *meal*!


----------



## dotty999

Meal deals are always* popular*


----------



## GaucheXI

Popular people don't represent the population.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

Population is increasing faster than the food *supplies*.


----------



## TiffanyS68

Supplies are in demand.


----------



## GaucheXI

Demand not of me an apology, for I owe one not.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

Not tonight, dear. I have a *headache*. ;-)


----------



## dotty999

headache pills are needed* fast*!


----------



## Gr3iz

fast relief *guaranteed*!


----------



## dotty999

guaranteed return on your *investment*


----------



## Gr3iz

Investment income is subject to *taxes*.


----------



## dotty999

taxes have to be *paid*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Paid parking is available *downtown*.


----------



## dotty999

downtown stores are quite *expensive*


----------



## Gr3iz

Expensive shoes may look nice, but they often hurt your *feet*!


----------



## dotty999

feet can be covered in *bacteria*


----------



## Gr3iz

Bacteria thrives in warm, moist *conditions*.


----------



## dotty999

conditions are often *stipulated*


----------



## Gr3iz

Stipulated rules have been *broken*!


----------



## dotty999

broken hearts are quite *common*


----------



## Gr3iz

Common sense is not as common as one might *desire*!


----------



## dotty999

desire is often on my *mind*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mind your manners in *company*.


----------



## dotty999

Company is always *welcomed*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Welcomed greetings are *returned*.


----------



## bobs-here

returned home last *saturday *


----------



## Gr3iz

Saturday night's all *right*!


----------



## dotty999

I'm right *handed*


----------



## Gr3iz

Wanna try again, sweetheart? You need to *start* with right ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

oh heck!

*right *is something that doesn't always apply to *me *


----------



## Gr3iz

Me, too, *dear *... ;-)


----------



## bobs-here

dear *beloved*


----------



## Gr3iz

Beloved friends gathered *round *...


----------



## bobs-here

round *building*


----------



## Gr3iz

Building lasting friendships is not *easy*.


----------



## bobs-here

easy on the *eye*


----------



## Gr3iz

eye patches are the jewelry of pirates


----------



## bobs-here

pirates spotted in the *distance*


----------



## Gr3iz

distance viewers make objects appear *closer*.


----------



## bobs-here

closer inspection reveals a *mark* ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Mark thinks that was clever ... ;-)


----------



## bobs-here

clever clogs springs to *mind* ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

mind over matter isn't *science *...


----------



## bobs-here

science is a modern *religion* :0


----------



## Gr3iz

religion is at the root of most *wars*.


----------



## bobs-here

wars always end in *disasters*


----------



## Gr3iz

disasters bring out the best, and worst, in *people*!


----------



## dotty999

people watching can be *interesting*


----------



## Gr3iz

Interesting experiences make lasting *memories *...


----------



## dotty999

memories last *forever*


----------



## Gr3iz

forever *friends*!


----------



## dotty999

friends are *treasured*!


----------



## Gr3iz

treasured friends are worth their weight in *gold*!


----------



## dotty999

gold rings are always *welcomed*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Welcomed guests are those bearing *food*!


----------



## bobs-here

food helps us to *grow*


----------



## dotty999

grow up and take *responsibility*


----------



## bobs-here

responsibility is the price of *freedom*


----------



## dotty999

freedom fighters continue *on*


----------



## bobs-here

on tap for *today*


----------



## Gr3iz

Today is the tomorrow you worried about *yesterday *...


----------



## bobs-here

yesterday, all my troubles were so far *away*


----------



## Gr3iz

Away is where we all wish to be, at *times *...


----------



## bobs-here

times are a *changing*


----------



## Gr3iz

changing your password is *smart*!


----------



## dotty999

smart meters are being *installed*


----------



## Gr3iz

Installed applications can affect your computer's *performance*.


----------



## dotty999

performance was *amazing*


----------



## Gr3iz

Amazing stories hold your audience's attention *better*.


----------



## dotty999

better to be safe than *sorry*


----------



## bobs-here

sorry seems to be the kindest *words*


----------



## Gr3iz

Words can hurt, but not as much as sticks and *stones*!


----------



## bobs-here

stones world* tour! *


----------



## Gr3iz

Tour the *world*!


----------



## bobs-here

world weary and well *travelled!*


----------



## Gr3iz

Traveled across the country by *rail*.


----------



## bobs-here

Rail fares are so* expensive*


----------



## Gr3iz

Expensive cars are often a waste of *money*.


----------



## bobs-here

Money doesn't grow on *trees!*


----------



## Gr3iz

Trees grow in the oddest *places*!


----------



## dotty999

Places of interest are found *everywhere*


----------



## bobs-here

Everywhere I look I see familiar *faces*


----------



## dotty999

Faces can be *funny*


----------



## Gr3iz

Funny jokes are the best *kind*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

kind people can win me *over*


----------



## Gr3iz

Over my head, birds take flight *daily*.


----------



## dotty999

daily ablutions are *necessary*


----------



## bobs-here

Necessary deeds can be postponed but never *avoided*


----------



## dotty999

avoided those who made negative *remarks*


----------



## Gr3iz

remarks about my character are often *misleading *...


----------



## dotty999

misleading others should be *avoided*


----------



## bobs-here

Avoided posting out of line but* failed*


----------



## Gr3iz

Failed inspection reports often incur costly *repairs*!


----------



## dotty999

repairs can be *expensive*


----------



## bobs-here

expensive tastes are my neighbours *joy*


----------



## dotty999

joy should be spread *around*


----------



## bobs-here

around this time of year are longer *days*


----------



## dotty999

days sure do fly *by*!


----------



## bobs-here

by the time i complete my diary online, so will *I*!


----------



## dotty999

I seem to be agreeing with you too *much*!


----------



## bobs-here

Much less is the way we agree, *spooky! *


----------



## Gr3iz

Spooky creatures are in *hiding*.


----------



## dotty999

hiding from you is not an* option*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Option number one is not available *currently *...


----------



## bobs-here

currently, option two is *forbidden *!


----------



## Gr3iz

Forbidden fruits are often the most *desirable*!


----------



## dotty999

Desirable female remained *aloof*


----------



## bobs-here

Aloof has shy and coy mixed with a dash of *cool*


----------



## dotty999

cool as a cucumber describes me* perfectly*


----------



## bobs-here

Perfectly expressed and warmly *received! *;- )


----------



## Gr3iz

Received information has been *processed*.


----------



## dotty999

Processed meat was the topic of* conversation*


----------



## bobs-here

Conversation flows like sparkling *champagne*


----------



## dotty999

champagne is served on special* occasions*


----------



## Gr3iz

Occasions such as this deserve muddy *water*! ;-)


----------



## bobs-here

Water has been called and known as, Adams *ale*


----------



## Gr3iz

Ale is brewed in many parts of the *world*.


----------



## bobs-here

world events take place at any time of day and* night*


----------



## Gr3iz

Night creatures are often more dangerous than those out during the *day*!


----------



## bobs-here

Day time is best to reseed a* lawn*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lawn Darts can be hazardous to one's *health*!


----------



## bobs-here

Health needs a little help and care to stay *strong!*


----------



## Gr3iz

Strong men dominate the circus side *show*.


----------



## bobs-here

show after show at the local theatre, was a complete *success!*


----------



## Gr3iz

Success comes easily to *some *...


----------



## dotty999

Some are less fortunate than *others*


----------



## Gr3iz

Others may run. I'll *walk *...


----------



## dotty999

walk the other *way*


----------



## Gr3iz

Way beyond the stars, my mind wanders *freely *...


----------



## dotty999

freely admits *all*!


----------



## Gr3iz

All will be known, in due *time*.


----------



## dotty999

time is of the *essence*


----------



## Gr3iz

Essence oils can be quite *powerful*!


----------



## dotty999

Powerful people move in certain *circles*


----------



## Gr3iz

Circles are softer than *squares*.


----------



## dotty999

Squares are shaped like a *box*


----------



## Gr3iz

Box lunches are not often very *tasty*.


----------



## dotty999

tasty morsels can be *enjoyed*


----------



## Gr3iz

Enjoyed times are those shared with dear *friends*!


----------



## dotty999

friends are deemed *essential*


----------



## Gr3iz

Essential equipment seldom comes *standard*.


----------



## HOBOcs

Standard packages sometimes includes specific *options
*
_(Resurrecting an old thread)_


----------



## Gr3iz

Options make for *decisions *...


----------



## HOBOcs

Decisions have *consequences...*


----------



## Gr3iz

Consequences of horseplay may result in broken *bones *...


----------



## RT

Bones...?
Jim!!!
Sorry had Star Trek TOS on all day, so *there*


----------



## Gr3iz

There is something to be said for vegging *out *...


----------



## swep

Out I am from this thread.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thread your way through the *maze*.


----------



## RT

Maze the fourths be with youse guyz, and other mumbo-jumbo stuff like *that.
*


----------



## Gr3iz

*That *doesn't even make sense! But, then, I expect nothing less from you ... ;-)


----------



## RT

*you ... ;-) *and your punctuation styled smiley guys gives you real character!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Character *references courtesy of Randy! I'm just old school ...


----------



## RT

*School *seemed like a chore back then, now fondly recalled


----------



## Gr3iz

*Recalled *memories can be glad or sad. I prefer the former ...


----------



## RT

*Former *poster in this thread, I now post again just to see what happens


----------



## Gr3iz

*Happens *to be fairly quiet at this time ...


----------



## 2twenty2

*Time *will tell if everything is on the up and up...


----------



## Gr3iz

*Up *in the attic, it's bloody hot!


----------



## RT

*Hot* is relative to your environment!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Environment *concerns dominated many discussions prior to the pandemic.


----------



## RT

*Pandemic* is not over, but restrictions are relaxing too soon!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Soon *things may take a turn for the worse.


----------



## RT

*Worse* thing I watched on TV recently was _Plan 9 from Outer Space! 👎_


----------



## Gr3iz

*Space *travel will become commonplace long after I'm gone.


----------



## RT

*Gone* are the days when I'd win a ribbon for the 40 yard dash, trampoline, and that other thing I can't remember


----------



## Gr3iz

*Remember *when you could remember things? ;-)


----------



## RT

*Things* are a bit fuzzy these days, often makes me mad


----------



## Gr3iz

*Mad *dogs may bite, if you're not careful ...


----------



## RT

*Careful* what you wish for, my friends!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Friends *are the butter on life's toast! ;-)


----------



## RT

*Toast* is the delivery mechanism for butter and jam, good with friends, milk or coffee


----------



## Gr3iz

*Coffee *houses are springing up everywhere!


----------



## RT

*Everywhere* I go, there I am...or so it seems at the time.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Time *waits for no man ...


----------



## RT

*Man* O man! - the news from Chuck!!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Chuck *went and did it! ;-)


----------



## RT

*It *might be presumptuous to think if we don't hear from him for two weeks..might be on a honeymoon


----------



## Gr3iz

*Honeymoon *is something younger people do. Though, I've been married twice and have yet to go on one ...


----------



## RT

*One* must consider several factors...my grand parents (both widowed) re-married at a fine old age.
I mean my real grandma married so I'd have a living grandpa


----------



## Gr3iz

*Grandpa *went out for a pack of cigarettes and never returned. At least that's the story that was relayed to me.


----------



## RT

*Me* look in mirror, get scared, vowed to avert eyes next time


----------



## Gr3iz

*Time *passes at a rate that varies according to one's plans.


----------



## RT

*Plans* oft go awry, as circumstances change...


----------



## Gr3iz

*Change*, and paperwork, make the world go round ...


----------



## RT

...*Round* and about things go, red tape and paperwork helps and hinders, but silver duct tape sometimes holds the universe together


----------



## Gr3iz

*Together*, we'll make it a better place to be!


----------



## RT

*Be* excellent to each other, and party on dude


----------



## Gr3iz

*Dude *ranches provide a new experience.


----------



## RT

*Experience* is what it is...bad or good, or mostly - somewhere in between.


----------



## Gr3iz

Between good and bad there lies a vast range of OK ...


----------



## RT

*OK ...* I'll agree with that, because OK is vastly preferable to a preponderance of bad, is also the abbreviation for the state of Oklahoma


----------



## Gr3iz

*Oklahoma *is one place I'd prefer not to live. There are many others ...


----------



## bobc

Others, as in the film "The Others".


----------



## Gr3iz

*Others *may claim I'm crazy. They don't know the half of it ...


----------



## RT

*It *doesn't matter, crazy is as crazy diddly posts .... and stuff like that!


----------



## Gr3iz

*That*, my friend, made no sense at all! ;-)


----------



## RT

*All* it was meant to be, was to make no sense, just for you


----------



## Gr3iz

*You *did that just for me? I feel special!


----------



## RT

*Special *of the day is to sign up now for only two ninety nine _(hundred dollars)_ and get a free gift included in the fine print sketchy deal!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Deal *me in! In fact, I'll take two!


----------



## RT

*Two* is always better than one, supply wise.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Wise *words, my friend! Unless you mean in the wife department ... ;-)


----------



## RT

*Department* of Redundancy Department is right up the hall, just proceed forward and take two right turns followed by two left turns, then double back and you won't be lost


----------



## Gr3iz

_*Lost* and Found_ is what it says on the door. Are you sure about this?


----------



## RT

*This* is one thing I am unanimous about


----------



## Gr3iz

*About *the time we come to an understanding, the rest of the world will be far away ...


----------



## RT

*Away* with the old, in with the new. one time folks thought a computer "might" fit in a single room...now the average teenager carries more computing power than NASA had to land man on the moon, in the hand bag or back pocket of whatever is trendy now


----------



## Gr3iz

*Now *that you mention it ... ;-)


----------



## RT

*It* has become apparent that teens just keep their noses to the screen of their phones, little regard for anything else


----------



## Gr3iz

*Else *they miss something vitally important! Like what their best friend's ex-boyfriends' mother's neighbor is having for lunch!


----------



## RT

*Lunch* is what I think Yogi Bear & Boo-boo went for when folks went for a pic-a-nic in Jelly Stone Park 
Man, their sandwiches were always better than the ones i make


----------



## Gr3iz

*Make *sure you don't leave your pic-a-nic basket unattended.


----------



## RT

*Unattended* things have a tendency to to pile up before ya know it, and that's when temporary measures start to become permanent...


----------



## Gr3iz

*Permanent *change is often more fleeting than one might expect ...


----------



## RT

*Expect* the unexpected is the adventures creed, doncha think?  and 
RE: TSG Ownership change...whadda ya think, smooth sailing or leap in the dark?


----------



## Gr3iz

*Dark *days could loom on the horizon, though I certainly hope for the best!


----------



## RT

*Best* to hope for best, but plan for the worst....usually works out in between.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Between *here and there are all sorts of possibilities ...


----------



## RT

*possibilities ... *seem endless, probabilities more likely, like the weather guy said most won't get a storm today, so luckily I did, just rumblely shower, but much welcomed here.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Here *it has been overcast most of the day. Had a brief shower earlier, but nothing since ...


----------



## RT

*Since *I last posed, moments ago, storm grew, surprised the power has'nt gone out


----------



## Gr3iz

*Out *my door I can see darkness.


----------



## RT

*Darkness,* as you see it at this time of day , means you got poor eyesight... or there's a storm brewing in your general area


----------



## Gr3iz

*Area *weather was bleak, but the storm never materialized, just clouds, and not quite as hot.


----------



## RT

*Hot* and very humid today, very oppressive, thunder like artillary but not a drop of rain.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Rain *fell this morning and it looks like it wants to again now.


----------



## RT

*Now* is the winter of our discount tent...
Sorry, it just popped into my head like Dan Aykroyd thinking of the
Stay Puft Marshmallow Man


----------



## Gr3iz

*Man*, your mind is amazing! I can't think of another like it! ;-)


----------



## RT

*It *goes without saying, I'm out of my mind, and that compliment is right back at you!
And have you noticed we seem to be the only ones furthering this game, at this point in time?


----------



## Gr3iz

*Time *has a way of making things like this happen. Others tire of the thread, or didn't care for it to begin with. It's kinda like that bowl of cherries thing. Y'know, "Is the bear Catholic?" ... ;-)


----------



## RT

*Catholic* priest I once knew allowed me to come into the church, late at night. with no one around and play the awesome double keyboard pipe organ there. 
Really cool guy, I spoke with him many times about many things, though I'm not Catholic.
Had an ashtray so I could smoke cigs, (no prob back then, believe it or not) and practiced classical and rock music.
Tried to get Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D minor down...got pretty close, but could never get the five foot pedals right! 🤷


----------



## Gr3iz

*Right *now, I think it's time for breakfast.


----------



## RT

*Breakfast* was one word my grandmother couldn't pronounce. She said " breffust" or sommat like that. But she could whip up a breakfast menu in a cast iron skillet that you couldn't refuse or stop eating.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Eating *is one of my specialties! But, I'm picky! That's why I do all the cooking around here.


----------



## RT

*Here* we are again, playing this game, and some others


----------



## Gr3iz

*Others *don't seem to like this one ...


----------



## RT

*One* wonders why, as this was started by Dotty, and it would be more playful with more players.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Players *are, seemingly, around, but not interested ...


----------



## RT

*Interested* players seem curiously absent, I get what ya mean, but this game isn't really that difficult...maybe it's not fun for some?


----------



## Gr3iz

*Some *of these games forget to let me know when it is my turn ...


----------



## RT

*...turn* about is fair play


----------



## Gr3iz

*Play *time helps us all!


----------



## RT

*All* the world's a stage, upon which we play, ready or not


----------

